# shub winigle3



## Nunty

Someone said something more or less like *shub wingli3* to someone I was with today, and it was certainly not a compliment. If what I wrote sounds like Arabic, would someone be kind enough to tell me (gently) what it means? In case it matters, the man who said it was not a Palestinian, but an Arab from somewhere else, I don't know where.


----------



## elroy

Looks like the second part means "and get lost!" (a very impolite way to tell someone to go away). 

In Palestinian Arabic it would be _wini2le3_, but as we've discussed previously, the ق (which is what the _2_ replaces) is pronounced _g_ in some dialects.

I don't know what the first part would be.  I've never heard "shub" and I can't think of anything similar to it that would make sense in this context.


----------



## Nunty

Thanks, Elroy. That makes sense in the (fairly unpleasant) context. I probably don't really want to know what the first word means...


----------



## ayed

As mentioned by Elroy, it means:
Shut your mouth and    _fuck off_.


----------



## Nunty

Ah... err... thank you, Ayed. That fits the context perfectly. 



EDIT: That being the case, Elroy, maybe there should be a warning icon in the thread title? Is that possible?


----------



## Tajabone

I would like to thank Ayed for his answer. I couldn't know the meaning of that expression.

 Thanks again !


----------



## elroy

Nun-Translator said:


> EDIT: That being the case, Elroy, maybe there should be a warning icon in the thread title? Is that possible?


 Actually, the Arabic word is not nearly as vulgar as Ayed's translation, which I think was a tad exaggerated.  "Get lost" is a much closer equivalent - as far as the degree of appropriateness. 

Additionally, it is not possible to add a warning icon to the thread title.  The most we could do is change some of the letters to asterisks.


----------



## ayed

*From Freedictionary :*
*fuck off    *: _*Used in the imperative as a signal of angry dismissal.*_


----------



## elroy

I know that, Ayed - but trust me, the English expression is a lot stronger than the Arabic one.

Also, please use the warning symbols like I asked you to the first time.  Thanks.


----------



## ayed

elroy said:


> I know that, Ayed - but trust me, the English expression is a lot stronger than the Arabic one.
> 
> Also, please use the warning symbols like I asked you to the first time. Thanks.


Well, Elroy , let us reduce the tone of this expression:
*1.Go away  *
*2.Get out of here.*
Do they hold the same sense?


----------



## elroy

ayed said:


> *1.Go away *
> *2.Get out of here.*
> Do they hold the same sense?


 (1) is not strong enough.
(2) works if said with the right tone of voice.

My earlier suggestion - "Get lost!" - is really very close.

Other possibilities:

_Beat it!
Take a hike!_


----------



## xebonyx

elroy said:


> I don't know what the first part would be.  I've never heard "shub" and I can't think of anything similar to it that would make sense in this context.



Maybe it could have been the word *شاب** : *_"Boy, get lost!"_


----------



## ayed

xebonyx said:


> Maybe it could have been the word *شاب** : *_"Boy, get lost!"_


No, *شب*  as I often hear it


----------



## elroy

xebonyx said:


> Maybe it could have been the word *شاب** : *_"Boy, get lost!"_


 No, that's not possible, for three reasons:

A. It would need to be preceded by يا (_ya_).
B. There would not be a و. "Winigle3" actually contains the word "and."
C. "Shabb" is too polite a word to be used with "Inigle3"! 

Furthermore, "ya shabb" would most likely follow "inigle3": "Inigle3 ya shabb."


----------



## Josh_

I couldn't place it at first, but just dawned on me when I saw Ayed had written it out in Arabic that maybe 'shub' is from the verb شب يشب shabb, yishibb which means to grow up.  The only thing is that the vowelling that I am familiar with in the present tense is the 'i' like I wrote out above, but maybe it is a 'u' is some dialects.  If this is the case, then you were onto something, xebonyx, as the word 'shabb' comes from this root.

So the phrase might mean "Grow up and get lost!"  That is, if the verb can be used in this way in Arabic.


----------



## ayed

Josh Adkins said:


> I couldn't place it at first, but just dawned on me when I saw Ayed had written it out in Arabic that maybe 'shub' is from the verb شب يشب shabb, yishibb which means to grow up. The only thing is that the vowelling that I am familiar with in the present tense is the 'i' like I wrote out above, but maybe it is a 'u' is some dialects. If this is the case, then you were onto something, xebonyx, as the word 'shabb' comes from this root.
> 
> So the phrase might mean "Grow up and get lost!" That is, if the verb can be used in this way in Arabic.


Josh, welcome abck.
It is contraction of "shut up".So, it is this:
shut up(shup)  and get lost..


----------



## suma

Elroy is right
_F**k off_ !! is extremely offensive, vulgar language, not something you say in front of children or any other respectable place.

It's a curse word of the worst kind.


----------

